# what color?



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

So I want a show dog and I have a nice stud that championed that is an apricot and white with red and white in his lines. So I thought I work off this. Although I heard that red's tend to have less then desirable conformations. So maybe I shouldn't be going with the reds right now as I'm new to this. What color do you think I should go with? The only real option seems to be a blk/white parti or abstract or should I go with the red anyway?I don't think I should go with more colors that fade.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Avoiding browns, I vote go with something that will improve your dogs faults with a healthy pedigree.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have been trying to do that but like me they (breeders) have a hard time evaluating a puppy unless they have been breeding for many yrs, some breeders can tell. working in finding someone that can evaluate puppies here in my state. My dogs flaws are his short muzzle, and narrow chest. I have been told he had a bad tail set but I don't see that but I haven't mastered the show clips. So in pics it may be hard to see the true structure in his show coat. I definitely want to avoid getting red noses.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It seems your best shot is to research his ancestors and the ones of the prospective mate. I would go with a black and white, a solid black that carried a parti factor and wasn't faded, a red and white or a red that carried the partifactor and had black points. You should choose whichever has the best conformation. Going with a solid black that carried a partifactor may help the most.


----------

